# Shoulder workout w/ Milos Sarcev VIDEO



## pumped10 (Aug 9, 2005)

http://thefitshow.com/week9/milos_shoulders1/milos_shoulders1lg.htm


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 9, 2005)

Overhead presses aren't just for your front delts and front raises don't shape your muscle.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 9, 2005)

thats why milos is weaker than the guy he trains with, milos goes slow on the positive.   you need to explode on the positive, or at least go faster on the way  up than on the way down.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 9, 2005)

Well you don't want momentum to do all the work for you. I'd say it depends on your goals.


----------



## pumped10 (Aug 9, 2005)

ihateschoolmt said:
			
		

> Overhead presses aren't just for your front delts and front raises don't shape your muscle.




 Once again you know better than a former Mr.Universe, you send The Fit Show an email because they have obvioously overlooked the beacon of knowlege that is you.  Maybe if you did an episode you could also tell us the best way to ditch school.


----------



## LexusGS (Aug 9, 2005)

lol, watever man, the video was good.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2005)

that dude has some shitty form on the overhead BB press.  Doesn't push his body though at all to get the full ROM.  May as well sit on an incline bench and press.

I hate the super slow goons.


----------



## swordfish (Aug 9, 2005)

ya i agree, i like more of ronnies style, quicker on the positive and powerful reps.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 9, 2005)

pumped10 said:
			
		

> Once again you know better than a former Mr.Universe, you send The Fit Show an email because they have obvioously overlooked the beacon of knowlege that is you. Maybe if you did an episode you could also tell us the best way to ditch school.


 I'm not saying I know more than him, but it's proven that you can't shape muscles and overhead presses work more than your front delts. I don't ditch school, I have a 4.0 and already  have a few college credits. I have just used this name since 4th grade so I could remember it.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 9, 2005)

pumped10 said:
			
		

> Once again you know better than a former Mr.Universe, you send The Fit Show an email because they have obvioously overlooked the beacon of knowlege that is you. Maybe if you did an episode you could also tell us the best way to ditch school.


 He's a smart kid. You might want to listen to him instead of paying attention to his age. Hmm... didn't I just post something about this?

 Besides, you can do the intelligent thing and CHECK what he said if you don't believe him. That would be the smart thing to do so you don't end up looking like a fool. Whoops, too late... Sorry...


----------



## Cold Iron (Aug 9, 2005)

Safe to say, I don't agree with a lot of his philosophies


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> Well you don't want momentum to do all the work for you. I'd say it depends on your goals.



I sort of tend to disagree.  I know of no benefit to moving slow on the positive portion.  I say go as fast as you can while maintaining control.  The negative portion of the lift is a different story.  Going slow here should help stimulate hypertrophy to a greater degree, as indicated by many studies.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 9, 2005)

I didn't mean to say that I move slow or think that it is best, I just feel that when you try to go as fast as you can, you tend to mess up on form and cheat in other ways. Combine that with the help of momentum and you're really not getting the best workout you can get IMO.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to say that I move slow or think that it is best, I just feel that when you try to go as fast as you can, you tend to mess up on form and cheat in other ways. Combine that with the help of momentum and you're really not getting the best workout you can get IMO.



Fair enough.  I do tend to go a tad slower on my bent rows than other lifts to avoid snapping backwards for momentum.  It's hard to tell if you actually got a rep sometimes if you go too quickly.


----------



## pumped10 (Aug 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> He's a smart kid. You might want to listen to him instead of paying attention to his age. Hmm... didn't I just post something about this?
> 
> Besides, you can do the intelligent thing and CHECK what he said if you don't believe him. That would be the smart thing to do so you don't end up looking like a fool. Whoops, too late... Sorry...



I never even mentioned his age, I was referring to his screen name.  My guess is you are a little touchy on the age thing because you are barely old enough to get a gym pass.  Why don't you let him fight his own battles.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> that dude has some shitty form on the overhead BB press.  Doesn't push his body though at all to get the full ROM.  May as well sit on an incline bench and press.
> 
> I hate the super slow goons.



Patrick, its all about flavor.


----------



## Mudge (Aug 9, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I didn't mean to say that I move slow or think that it is best, I just feel that when you try to go as fast as you can, you tend to mess up on form and cheat in other ways. Combine that with the help of momentum and you're really not getting the best workout you can get IMO.



Then obviously, it would be too fast   Someone who has been training 20 years, should certainly know better.


----------



## HardTrainer (Aug 10, 2005)

pumped10 said:
			
		

> Once again you know better than a former Mr Universe



That was a good one... yeah I got a better one for you, why not trust a 7 times Mr Olympia (Arnold Schwarzenegger) over a measly Mr Universe (Milos)
and do 20+ sets for each muscle part 3 times a week just like Arnold did...  Dam you must be arrogant if you disagree with what he says.

You philosophy really makes sense.


----------



## Sam40 (Aug 10, 2005)

Not everyone is Arnold, what worked for him would be obvious over training for most. Besides Arnold didn't do it all, quite above board.


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

Sam40 said:
			
		

> Not everyone is Arnold, what worked for him would be obvious over training for most. Besides Arnold didn't do it all, quite above board.



He was being sarcastic to make a point.  The point is that many bodybuilders know very little about exercise science, so their advice should be taken with a grain of salt.  I would really like to know if this guy has a degree in an exercise related field.  Most likely not.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 10, 2005)

pumped10 said:
			
		

> I never even mentioned his age, I was referring to his screen name. My guess is you are a little touchy on the age thing because you are barely old enough to get a gym pass. Why don't you let him fight his own battles.


 Actually I am 'touchy' on the 'age thing.' Adults can be extremely ignorant and foolish by not listening to someone because that person is younger. You didn't even check out what he said - you just assumed he was wrong because the guy in the video was huge. I'm not sure what this has to do with a gym pass or why you mentioned one, especially since I work out in my basement. You see, I prefer not to lift around ignorant fools who don't know the first thing about lifting yet still give everyone advice like they're the king of the world. Actually he did fight his own battle. I just helped because you annoyed me. Any other stupid questions or comments?


----------



## Doublebase (Aug 10, 2005)

I wish I could lift in a basement.  I unfortunatly live in an apartment and have to go to a gym.  Gyms are nice in that they have a lot of equipment.  My gym is still in my parents basement.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Aug 10, 2005)

I love my basement. I use sawhorses instead of a power cage. Each one holds 1,200 pounds so I think I'm pretty safe. They cost $20 each and they're definitely a good, inexpensive alternative. However, I maxed out on deads again yesterday and I need to buy more weight. Not that that's a bad thing, but I bought more less than a month ago (two 45s). Oh well. :-D


----------



## CowPimp (Aug 10, 2005)

Squaggleboggin said:
			
		

> I love my basement. I use sawhorses instead of a power cage. Each one holds 1,200 pounds so I think I'm pretty safe. They cost $20 each and they're definitely a good, inexpensive alternative. However, I maxed out on deads again yesterday and I need to buy more weight. Not that that's a bad thing, but I bought more less than a month ago (two 45s). Oh well. :-D



I used to love working out in my basement too, unfortunately I live in an apartment now.  I could workout barefoot, shirtless, and with whatever music I wanted blasting.  I could do it at 1AM if I really wanted.

Buying new weight was my favorite thing about working out at home.  When you outgrow your home gym, you know you're making some bitchin' progress.


----------



## 99hawkins (Aug 12, 2005)

> thats why milos is weaker than the guy he trains with, milos goes slow on the positive.  you need to explode on the positive, or at least go faster on the way up than on the way down



   You are saying former Mr. Universe is wrong? So you have better deltoids do you? Whats your secret?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Aug 12, 2005)

99hawkins said:
			
		

> You are saying former Mr. Universe is wrong? So you have better deltoids do you? Whats your secret?


 Being big doesn't mean you know what you are talking about.


----------

